# Getting a restoration project in the spring



## Jwest7788 (Jan 31, 2017)

long story short, I'm receiving a 1960s era Honda p50 50 cc motorcycle/ step over bicycle s/ moped thing. Unknown condition, no photos, hasn't ran in years. 

That's all I know, that and to expect to receive it in the springtime. (May) 

Plan to filly restore for fun over the coming months. Will document the process. May need help with the engine part, not much experience with 60s engines. (Not too far off from a lawn mower I imagine?)

Will update as more news Becomes available. 

JW


----------



## Bofobo (Feb 1, 2017)

I think my neighbour has one of these, a quick search shows photos that mirror his and I wonder how similar they are. Be aware, if memory serves me he talked about a 6 volt battery for it? Could be wrong on wether it was this model or not ... Look forward to this one myself


----------



## Jwest7788 (Feb 2, 2017)

I was told 50CC, which makes me think dinky weed eater motor, but would accept a 6v battery challenge too.

Will be sure to keep this updated. I've done minor restorations and fixes on stuff in the past, but this will be the first true "Restoration". I'll be documenting it here well, probably looking for help too.

JW


----------



## Bofobo (Feb 2, 2017)

A geared 50cc even an automatic can pull quite a bit .. My buddy is about 200lbs and rides his kids pocket dirtbike like it was nothing, it's a single gear centrifugal clutch 5occ 2stroker. The 4strokers are way stronger at that size to,  I watched my neighbours get jumped and do all sorts of alley skid stops and stoppies and brake stands, I was quite impressed with it so I'm excited to see what you get and make of it.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Feb 3, 2017)

Bofobo said:


> A geared 50cc even an automatic can pull quite a bit .. My buddy is about 200lbs and rides his kids pocket dirtbike like it was nothing, it's a single gear centrifugal clutch 5occ 2stroker. The 4strokers are way stronger at that size to,  I watched my neighbours get jumped and do all sorts of alley skid stops and stoppies and brake stands, I was quite impressed with it so I'm excited to see what you get and make of it.


Just  makes me that much more excited to get my hands on it.

Will keep this thread up to date.


----------

